

Ignore the competition - vd
http://www.nivi.com/blog/article/competition
If you want to be #1, ignore the competition.
======
pg
He's wrong. You have to pay attention to competitors because (a) so many
people will ask why you're better, (b) you may be able to get new ideas from
them, and (c) even a lame competitor can motivate you to work harder.

Getting new ideas doesn't just mean getting ideas to copy. If the competition
is really lame, studying them can be a way to learn what's good about what
you're doing. Often you're doing something right unconsciously, and don't even
realize it till you see someone not doing it.

What you don't want to do is change your direction to do something just
because competitors are.

~~~
nivi
Hola Paul, who is wrong?

Me or the CEO of TellMe? :-)

~~~
akkartik
PG and nivi have two ends of the stick.

Think about the competition when talking to your customers, not when talking
to yourselves. Don't anthropomorphize the problem. Focus on the problem space,
not the people that populate it.

------
Zak
He's quoting _Netscape_ about the virtues of ignoring the competition.
Netscape failed to pay enough attention to what the competition was doing.
Where are they now?

